# What smokes best at young age?



## Travoline (Mar 26, 2018)

So I feel I am ready to take the plunge and make my first purchase of CCs. I have yet to smoke a CC mainly because I tell myself it is all hype. Yes I know this most likely BS, I just tell myself that because you don't know what you are missing out on until you have had it.

Anyways, I want to find a CC that will smoke well at a younger age. Most of the posts I see always have something along the lines of "after a couple of years this cigar really turned out well". If I had a reserve of CCs, waiting that long would be easy. When I buy them I would want to smoke some of them sooner than later.

What are some that smoke good after a few months of rest opposed to a few years of rest? I read on a post a little while ago smaller gauge ones typically smoke well at younger ages. Is this true? I am debating on getting the H.Upmann Half Corona or Petite Corona. 

Any thoughts or comments are appreciated!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

You might want to be more careful about inadvertently ratting out another member for violating Puff's prohibition on including CC's in contests!


----------



## Travoline (Mar 26, 2018)

curmudgeonista said:


> You might want to be more careful about inadvertently ratting out another member for violating Puff's prohibition on including CC's in contests!


First post in this section and already becoming a pariah...

Thanks for the rules clarification.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Oooops sorry


----------



## Travoline (Mar 26, 2018)

Kidvegas said:


> Oooops sorry


Yes, very much that


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

I know very little but, I do know my huhc's are smoking pretty good with just about 2 months on them, and I enjoys my Bolivar pc's, and partagas mf's rott. All smaller cigars. I'm sure someone has better info than mine, but that's my $0.02 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

You can always ask the vendor if they have an older box code. HUHC can usually be found with a couple of years on them


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

This is from a highly respected Veteran smoker of PUFF. When he speaks I am definitely listening. See passage below.
I would add that HUHC should be a pretty safe bet and like @Westside Threat said you should be able to ask for a dated box with some time on them already. 









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Travoline (Mar 26, 2018)

Pag#11 said:


> This is from a highly respected Veteran smoker of PUFF. When he speaks I am definitely listening. See passage below.
> I would add that HUHC should be a pretty safe bet and like @Westside Threat said you should be able to ask for a dated box with some time on them already.
> 
> 
> ...


I think that quote may be the exact one I was thinking of when I mentioned smaller CCs earlier. It appears the HUHC is a pretty popular stick.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Yup anything small. Always liked Quintero Favoritos and cheap 2 box for 150-160.


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Travoline said:


> I think that quote may be the exact one I was thinking of when I mentioned smaller CCs earlier. It appears the HUHC is a pretty popular stick.


Definitely... very popular stick and the price point fits my budget perfectly.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

I'll put RASS into the ring of smoking great young.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

So for those that are more knowledgeable, does this more or less apply to any marca with a smaller RG?


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

HU Coronas Major are always great

HUHC are a no brainer (this is what zip would suggest you start with). Pretty universally enjoyed

Monte #5 were good for me while young, but others have mentioned these are hit or miss

Partagas MF great young

Seeing a theme here?


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Yes and no. PLPC is known to age absolutely wonderfully (5 years and beyond) but can be approachable earlier. That and when you get a 50 cab, you have plenty to work your way through and make your own opinion. Another reason RASS is a good option. 

I like Juan Lopez and HU46 fresh as well.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

ROTT think small Ring Gauge smokes.
Of course there is always the exception to the rule.:vs_cool:


----------



## Travoline (Mar 26, 2018)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> ROTT think small Ring Gauge smokes.
> 
> Of course there is always the exception to the rule.:vs_cool:


But what would that exception be? Haha

It does seem most everyone agrees that the smaller RG will be the way to go. And luckily those appear to seem easier on the wallet.


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

Grab the HUHC. .ROTT good ....aged good...plus there 10% off right now, can't go wrong at $84 .

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Also take a look at San Cristobal El Principe. Small cigar, made perfect for coffee. The molasses flavor profile works with espresso so friggin well. Ready to go young or age for as long as you can. 

I dont see a lot of people smoking it. In my books, as under rated as they come. When I go on vacation, I always make sure I have plenty.


----------



## disco_potato (Oct 7, 2017)

ebnash said:


> HU Coronas Major are always great
> 
> HUHC are a no brainer (this is what zip would suggest you start with). Pretty universally enjoyed
> 
> ...


Just received a 10er of Monte 5 from 9/16. The 1 I tried ROTT was money.

My CC experience is fairly limited and only applies to smaller, cheaper smokes but all have been pleasantly surprising with just a few weeks of acclimating. Everything I've had has been from 2016/2017.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

disco_potato said:


> Just received a 10er of Monte 5 from 9/16. The 1 I tried ROTT was money.
> 
> My CC experience is fairly limited and only applies to smaller, cheaper smokes but all have been pleasantly surprising with just a few weeks of acclimating. Everything I've had has been from 2016/2017.


Watched Swingers much? Lol


----------



## disco_potato (Oct 7, 2017)

Rabidawise said:


> Watched Swingers much? Lol


As I was typing "money", in the back of my head I was thinking, is this going to make me sound like a dufus?

But no, not watched swingers lately.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

disco_potato said:


> As I was typing "money", in the back of my head I was thinking, is this going to make me sound like a dufus?
> 
> But no, not watched swingers lately.


Lol, nah! But I can't hear anyone say it without thinking of that movie!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Pag#11 said:


> Grab the HUHC. .ROTT good ....aged good...plus there 10% off right now, can't go wrong at $84 .
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


You learn fast kid!:vs_cool:


----------



## ben805 (Jun 21, 2016)

I found virtually all smaller vitola are good ROTT.


----------

